# how to clean double pain windows



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

I got a quick question how do clean in the middle of my double pain windows? It seems that I must dissasemble the hole window to do it, right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you talking about in between the panes in a single sash? If so the answer is yes. The sashes will usually tilt out for cleaning.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

It sounds more like double pane glass. If the glass is fogged inside then the seals have failed. There isn't much you can do except replace the glass.


----------



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

*double pain*

I might have to replace the glass if the fog stain does not come off. Thanks for your help. I might just play baseball this weekend outside my house and see I can not miss that window with the foggy view.


----------

